# 16GB RAM sinnvoll?



## FiliusDiaboli (5. September 2011)

Servus zusammen,

für mein neues System (Intel i5-2500, GTX 570) sollen entweder 8GB oder 16GB RAM rein.
Grund für die 16GB-Überlegung ist, dass ich zeitweise 1-3 virtuelle Maschinen laufen habe. Allerdings habe ich in anderen Foren und Benchmarks gesehen, dass 16GB keinen Vorteil im normalen Betrieb oder Gaming bringen. Zur Virtualisierung habe ich keine Benches gefunden.

greetz


----------



## OctoCore (5. September 2011)

Tja... was willst du denn für Maschinen virtualisieren - wie sind sie denn ausgestattet? Wenn du jeder VM 4 GB gibst, dann bist du schnell am Ende. 
Die Sache ist einfach die - Ich bestücke einfach gleich alle RAM-Slots, mit bezahlbaren Modulen. Bei einem Standard-Consumerboard mit dem aktuellen Sockel 1155 sind das eben 4x 4GB-Module. 8 GB-Module scheint es inzwischen auch unregistered zu geben, aber die sind etwas äh... unpreiswert. 
Bei den RAM-Preisen ist das im Moment noch nicht einmal Luxus - das wäre es, wenn ein Riegel 189 € kosten würde.
Das erspart mir später das Hinterherlaufen nach kompatiblen RAM-Riegeln, wenn es sie überhaupt noch gibt. Der Punkt ist, dass ich meine Boards immer recht lange nutze - über mehrere Jahre. Da lohnt es sich schon gleich komplett zuzuschlagen um in 3 - 4 Jahren immer noch Freude zu haben.
Ich nutze 16 GB mit Sicherheit nicht aus, höchstens 6 GB, aber das heißt nicht, dass der Speicher brach liegt. Windows 7 nutzt ihn sehr schön zum Caching aus. Man kann von einem 350 MB/s-Striping-Set oder einer SSD eine Datei in der Größe von mehreren Gigabyte auf eine langsame, ältere Platte oder sogar einen billigen USB-Stick mit niedriger Schreibrate kopieren, ohne das der Kopiervorgang ausgebremst wird. Natürlich sieht man noch fröhlich das HDD- oder Stick-Lämpchen flackern, da wird noch geschrieben, man selbst hat es aber hinter sich und kann sich anderen Dingen widmen. 
Es muss nicht immer das Beispiel mit der RAM-Disk sein, aber manchmal kann man wirklich eine gebrauchen. Es gibt inzwischen auch sehr clevere Exemplare, die sich parallel zu Festplatten ins System hängen und wiederholte Startvorgang beschleunigen sollen, ähnlich wie Intels Smart Response mit SSDs. Eigentlich findet man immer etwas, mit dem man Speicher verplempern kann, wenn man sich nur bemüht. 
Es ist auch ein echtes Komfortmerkmal, dass man sich in nächster Zeit nicht wegen Speicheraufrüstungen einen Kopf machen muss - wahrscheinlich nicht vor dem nächsten Systemwechsel.
Zur Virtualisierung... Entweder passt die VM ins RAM oder nicht. Speicher, der darüber hinaus geht, wird da keinen zusätzlichen Schub bringen.

Die Geschichte des großen Hauptspeichers ist eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse. Mit 16 GB kann man zwar nicht reiten, schwimmen und Fahrrad fahren, aber es gibt einem einfach ein gutes Gefühl.

In meinem alten System stecken noch 8 GB mit erstklassigem DDR2-Arbeitsspeicher. Das ist fast eine Geldanlage, wenn man bedenkt, was DDR2 heute so kostet. Da hat sich der Kauf damals gelohnt, rückblickend.


----------



## rAveN_13 (5. September 2011)

Ich denke, bei einem Systemwechsel in 2-3 Jahren kann man dann noch 16GB DDR3 nutzen. Man sieht ja wie groß die Unterschiede zwischen DDR2 u. DDR3 sind...

Außerdem hat man bei 2x8GB Kits ein Kit das man betreiben kann sollte eins ausfallen. Selbst wenn beide ausfallen sollten geht evtl. noch ein Modul


----------



## Patze (6. September 2011)

Wahnsinn, das scheint ja viele zu beschäftigen. Ich würde sagen, dass im Moment 16GB unnötig und nur was für absolute Freaks, Nerds sind (nicht böse gemeint - bin selbst ein Technikfreak). Aber jedem das seine. Wer eh das Geld dafür ausgeben kann/will, dann einfach ausprobieren .


----------



## OctoCore (6. September 2011)

Seit RAM keine Frage des Geldes mehr ist, kann man es sich gönnen - darfs ein bisserl mehr sein? Ja, klar!


----------



## FiliusDiaboli (6. September 2011)

Patze schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, das scheint ja viele zu beschäftigen. Ich würde sagen, dass im Moment 16GB unnötig und nur was für absolute Freaks, Nerds sind. Aber jedem das seine. Wer eh das Geld dafür ausgeben kann/will, dann einfach ausprobieren .


 
Naja, Leute pauschal als Nerds oder Freaks zu betiteln und noch dazu eine Meinung ohne (objektive) Begründung zu posten, hilft nicht weiter. Wenn du Erfahrung mit 8GB vs. 16GB RAM hast, speziell bei virtuellen Maschinen, dann ist Deine Meinung natürlich herzlich willkommen 

Zum Preis-Argument: 8GB DDR3-1333, CL7, ca. 45€ 

OctoCore, ich geb' Dir natürlich Recht - kommt auf die größe der VMs an. Im Grund habe ich mir die Antwort ja schon selbst gegeben. Ein VM mit nur 512 oder 1024MB RAM ist doch recht langsam. Also werden's vermutlich 16GB


----------



## dj*viper (6. September 2011)

kost doch nix mehr...also warum nicht 16GB


----------



## Toffelwurst (6. September 2011)

Ich selbst habe auch 16GB RAM und habe für mich und meine Freundin einen virtuellen FileServer im Hintergrund laufen, ich kan dir zur genauen Auslastung jetzt nichts genaues sagen, aber ich habe weder auf der VM noch im normalen Betrieb Beeinträchtigungen. Da die Speicherpreise so dermaßen im Keller sind, von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlen!


----------



## OctoCore (6. September 2011)

Ebend... wenn die 8GB-Module nicht so furchtbar teuer wären, hätte ich mir auch 32GB aufs Board gestopft.


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2011)

dank den super preisen kannst dir doch 16gb gönnen kostet ja nix ! 

ich für meine wenigkeit werde mir bei meiner nächsten aufrüstaktion auf jeden fall auch 8-16 gb gönnen wenns passt 

mfg


----------



## skrippi (6. September 2011)

ob 8, 16 oder 32 ist so scheiss egal. es gibt heutzutage noch keinerlei programme, die mehr als 8gb erfordern (und erst recht keine spiele).
kauf dir was du willst aber schmeiss dein geld nicht raus. ich für meine wenigkeit finde das immernoch arsch teuer! 16gb = max. 30€ finde ich


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. September 2011)

Kauf dir 8GB und gut ist! Mehr braucht man nicht zum zocken!
Willst du Videos rendern etc. dann nimmst du 16GB oder mehr


----------



## OctoCore (6. September 2011)

Quark - das geht auch super mit 8 GB. 

Und wen interessiert schon zocken? Dafür tun es kleinere Systeme.

Außerdem würde es mir einfach komisch vorkommen, ein System, das mehr als die doppelte Leistung seines Vorgängers hat, mit dem grade nötigen Speicher für den Spielkonsolenbetrieb auszustatten. 
Nee, so ein System muss schon irgendwie ausgewogen sein - das schreibt mir einfach mein Sinn für technische Ästhetik vor.
Man muss nicht ständig hinterfragen, ob man etwas auch wirklich ausnutzt.

Man kann an seinen Porsche Reifen für einen Golf montieren - damit kommt man auch ins Büro und nach Aldi. Das tut aber keiner.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. September 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Quark - das geht auch super mit 8 GB.
> 
> Und wen interessiert schon zocken? Dafür tun es kleinere Systeme.
> 
> ...




Klar kann man mit 8GB rendern, nur ist man mit 16GB+ schneller als mit 8GB  32GB wirken da übrigens Wunder und man ist mehr als das 3-fache schneller als mit 8GB


----------



## OctoCore (8. September 2011)

Kommt darauf an, was du mit Rendern meinst. Den nächsten Blockbuster, der die Pixar-Machwerke wie das Gekrakel von Dreijährigen aussehen läßt, lasse ich von dem Rack mit 500 nVidia-Tesla-Karten im Keller rendern. Das ist da auch näher an der Hauptstromzuleitung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. September 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, was du mit Rendern meinst. Den nächsten Blockbuster, der die Pixar-Machwerke wie das Gekrakel von Dreijährigen aussehen läßt, lasse ich von dem Rack mit 500 nVidia-Tesla-Karten im Keller rendern. Das ist da auch näher an der Hauptstromzuleitung.



Mit rendern und bearbeiten meine ich z.B. HD Videos etc.


----------



## OctoCore (8. September 2011)

Ach das. Da konnte ich echt noch nie einen Unterschied merken. Außer jetzt beim Enkoden selbst - das geht natürlich jetzt mindestens doppelt so schnell. Das liegt aber an der CPU und nicht am verdoppelten RAM.


----------

